# Chocolate Palomino = Silver Black



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Title says it all right or wrong?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Wrong.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Agreed, completely wrong.

Though they might look similar sometimes, there are _completely_ separate genes at work.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Picture of Silver Black:










Picture of Chocolate Palomino:









They are very simular, but different genes


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just checking, I knew I was wrong but arguing with someone on facebook about it so figured I better check I was right.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Chocolate palomino = chestnut horse + cream gene + sooty
Silver black = black horse + silver gene

Note that the specific gene(s) for sooty haven't been identified yet and so can't be confirmed through testing. All the other genes mentioned have been identified and have genetic tests.

A chocolate palomino CAN appear very similar to a silver black (like the photos Breezy posted) but it's unusual for sooty to express that strongly. You can always tell them apart by genetic testing, and usually based on baby pictures and color of the sire/dam, too.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Silver blacks can and also miss-referred to as chocolate palominos all the time. the RMH breed is a perfect example of this.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

verona1016 said:


> Chocolate palomino = chestnut horse + cream gene + sooty
> Silver black = black horse + silver gene
> 
> Note that the specific gene(s) for sooty haven't been identified yet and so can't be confirmed through testing. All the other genes mentioned have been identified and have genetic tests.


This almost exactly what I said to him, but he has been breeding horses much longer than me so what do I know. It is what irritates me about horse genetics in the uk, very few people us the correct terminology, so when they are very wrong and you point this out to them, they must no more because they have had horses/ponies longer than me.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

rbarlo32 said:


> This almost exactly what I said to him, but he has been breeding horses much longer than me so what do I know. It is what irritates me about horse genetics in the uk, very few people us the correct terminology, so when they are very wrong and you point this out to them, they must no more because they have had horses/ponies longer than me.


Yup. Same goes in Australia. "Why should we care that buckskin and dun aren't the same colour genetically, they look the same and we will use the terms as synonyms!!" Grrrrr!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> Yup. Same goes in Australia. "Why should we care that buckskin and dun aren't the same colour genetically, they look the same and we will use the terms as synonyms!!" Grrrrr!


I think that is a pretty universal issue for people in general (and in areas other than horse color/genetics) - there are those who care to take the time and make the effort to be fully educated and those who don't.


----------

